# dhcp relay - is it contained in any package?

## mxc

Hi all,

I have done a emerge -S dhcp to see if I could find a package for dhcp relay agent. Unfotunately I could find one. Is there a dhcp relay agent ebuil for gentoo? If so what is its name.

thanks

Mark

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

```
box / # qpkg -f /usr/sbin/dhcrelay

net-misc/dhcp *
```

HTH

T.

----------

